# Non-roll edges for a scarf



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I was at the Newton's seminar today and one of the demonstrators mentioned a method of keeping edges from rolling.

You can do a figure 8 for 8 stitches at the side with a separate piece of the same yarn. You go over and under and back and then knit your row. Also with several pieces of yarn you can "e" wrap several stitches with it's own yarn bobbin and knit. both methods will keep edges from rolling and look very nice. I'm going to try it on a skirt hem, I'm going to make.


----------



## ritter (Mar 19, 2011)

is there a web link for this?


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

I've got to try this! Thanks.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting this, what a great idea. Its vertical knitweaving, here's a video;




Use a transfer tool, weaving the sts up the rows as they are knit. The transfer tools can be hung on the gate pegs while knitting.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

OMGosh! Is there no end to the possibilities with MK?
I just finished a Swiss Cheese scarf and now another "gotta try this". You MKers are amazing. Thanks for posting this info. I'll print it out as my little brain doesn't recall all the input MKers on KP put out there. :thumbup:


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Thanks for posting this, what a great idea. Its vertical knitweaving, here's a video;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that is awesome don't know how i could have missed this video from Diane. now i know what i can do wit all this small balls of Chenille i inherited from my sister that you can't knit with because there isn't enough of it and doesn't stretch at all.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

30Knitter said:


> I was at the Newton's seminar today and one of the demonstrators mentioned a method of keeping edges from rolling.
> 
> You can do a figure 8 for 8 stitches at the side with a separate piece of the same yarn. You go over and under and back and then knit your row. Also with several pieces of yarn you can "e" wrap several stitches with it's own yarn bobbin and knit. both methods will keep edges from rolling and look very nice. I'm going to try it on a skirt hem, I'm going to make.


I would love to figure this out for the scarves I am making. I am not sure what you meant. Do I have a separate yarn going on each side? Where is this yarn sitting? Can you possibly explain with a little more detail? Thank you!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Brina are you as busy as your avatar)))


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

GrammaAnn said:


> 30Knitter said:
> 
> 
> > I was at the Newton's seminar today and one of the demonstrators mentioned a method of keeping edges from rolling.
> ...


Hi GrammaAnn, A little wound yarn on the floor for each side threaded through a single eye transfer tool...Have you had a chance to watch the youtube video I posted the link for? That shows this technique perfectly. 
For this purpose, non curling edges, you can use a single transfer tool with one strand threaded through it and weave it in a figure 8 pattern around the edge needles up the rows as they are knit.


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

I've used this on the bottom edge of a summer top, on the sides where there was a little split at the the seam. It really made that little open section look nice.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

KateWood said:


> GrammaAnn said:
> 
> 
> > 30Knitter said:
> ...


I would love to figure this out for the scarves I am making. I am not sure what you meant. Do I have a separate yarn going on each side? Where is this yarn sitting? Can you possibly explain with a little more detail? Thank you! 

The link takes me is to weaving with a garter bar video. Is that the one you are referring to? Thanks for your help!


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

30Knitter said:


> I was at the Newton's seminar today and one of the demonstrators mentioned a method of keeping edges from rolling.
> 
> You can do a figure 8 for 8 stitches at the side with a separate piece of the same yarn. You go over and under and back and then knit your row. Also with several pieces of yarn you can "e" wrap several stitches with it's own yarn bobbin and knit. both methods will keep edges from rolling and look very nice. I'm going to try it on a skirt hem, I'm going to make.


It sounds like you're describing how I weave yarn ends in. Just take the tail and go over and under each needle. Is that right?

*thinking out loud* It probably stops the roll because the edges are so thick from 2 strands of yarn....


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

There is a specific way to e-wrap EON on each end..will have to look for my notes - but in the method I am thinking of,it is NOT every row,but EOR...anduses OTN,same yarn,but a separate ball.Will look for my notes this evening.This method stops the roll and looks very nice - IMHO

Sandra


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Could we see some photos of this edge please when done? Sounds lovely for a scarf.
Beth


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Great more specific instructions


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

sounds wonderful...i to would love to see pictures! thanks!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

ksojerio said:


> 30Knitter said:
> 
> 
> > I was at the Newton's seminar today and one of the demonstrators mentioned a method of keeping edges from rolling.
> ...


It's similar, the first part is the same. You need to take the yarn back to the beginning over and under.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

THanks so much for the info. QUestion- Does it add much bulk to the edges?


30Knitter said:


> I was at the Newton's seminar today and one of the demonstrators mentioned a method of keeping edges from rolling.
> 
> You can do a figure 8 for 8 stitches at the side with a separate piece of the same yarn. You go over and under and back and then knit your row. Also with several pieces of yarn you can "e" wrap several stitches with it's own yarn bobbin and knit. both methods will keep edges from rolling and look very nice. I'm going to try it on a skirt hem, I'm going to make.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

euvid said:


> THanks so much for the info. QUestion- Does it add much bulk to the edges?
> 
> 
> 30Knitter said:
> ...


Actually from what I saw of the garments shown, if you are using the same yarn, there is literally no added bulk. Or the bulk you see is minimal. Make a sample and try the technique. What I saw I liked, I will use the technique when needed.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks. You said you would do it on a skirt hem, how is it set up to knit on the machine? Are you using the ribber and making a tube or do you make a length with 1 or 2 seams? If so would you do every 8 stitches across the width of the machine after casting on or would you be doing this on the side, making a short skirt?
Thanks.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

euvid said:


> Thanks. You said you would do it on a skirt hem, how is it set up to knit on the machine? Are you using the ribber and making a tube or do you make a length with 1 or 2 seams? If so would you do every 8 stitches across the width of the machine after casting on or would you be doing this on the side, making a short skirt?
> Thanks.


Here we have an experienced knitter named Richard Smith from Sacramento. Most of the skirts he was showing were sideways skirts using a basic wedge. He has written several pattern books on the subject.

Regarding sideways skirts - how short is short? Recently I made a sideways skirt on my 260 bulky and ended up with a skirt that almost reached my ankles. Just because you knit a skirt sideways, does not mean it will be short. For most skirts the weight will lenghten the skirt anywhere from 2 to 5 inches. Even when you use a looser stitch (which makes the drop more) you can have a consideral drop.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

THanks so much.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

where would one buy his books?


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

euvid said:


> where would one buy his books?


He mostly sells them at Newton's Seminars. Newton's also has them available. I've made several items from his books. He is very knowledgeable. I have pictures of his work. I'll post a few.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Lovely sweaters.
THanks for the info.


----------

